# What to do about an uncooperative Chef?



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all,
I have been doing some research regarding culinary schools in Austin, TX. It appears that I may end up going to Austin Community College. My problem is that the Chef Instructor (Brian Hay) refuses to return any messages. I have sent two e-mail messages, no response, two phone messages no return calls. All I want is to ask some questions about the program and get information and I can't because he won't return any messages. It is becoming rather frustrating and I don't know what to do. I don't want to cause problems by calling the school. I have left messages over a course of several weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

Greetings,

Is this the location of the troubling chef you seek--->http://www.austincc.edu/hospmgmt/contactus ?

I wonder if you have tried calling the Dining Room, telling the host/ess you are a Sysco Purveyor, and you would like to speak with Mr. Hay about his delinquent account. Then, when he gets on the line, just act like you don't know what he's talking about, with the Sysco thing, and inform him that you are a prospective student wanting to ask some questions. It sounds to me like it might just work. What'dya think?

okay, so that might not be so cool, but what I would do is call every number and get a hold of someone, anyone. Could be that Mr. H is has just got his hands full at the moment. Perhaps there are other worthy Human Resource attendents or another PR person you could talk with that can answer your questions.

Good Luck, welcome to the biz, and remember.........

oh, never mind, I forgot...
Let me go back in the walk-in, sometimes that helps me remember.
(HEY!!! Every Super Hero has their quirks, and the walk-in is mine, got IT! :bounce: )

Flash


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for replying. Yeah that is the location. I guess I will call the other numbers. If end up enrolling, I don't want to piss him off. Probably wouldn't be a good start.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

why not just go talk to the dude, are you local? Just how hungry are you?Posting his name on the web is kinda absurd IMO-and no, don't know the person.

danny


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Would you like me to show up at your job and just start asking questions? Didn't think so. I only posted his name because I thought maybe someone on this board might know him. I didn't do it to be rude. If that is how it is perceived than I apologize. I understand that most chef's are very busy.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

students, and prospective students, are his job.........
If you want to go anywhere in this business you must be persistent. I'm more than happy to talk to anyone who walks in the kitchen, provided they aren't selling something  as is most everyone. 

hth, danny


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just talk with the admissions people, ask if there is a better way of contacting this chef, and tell them that you've been trying to contact this person and that you've been unsuccessful. Don't sound angry when you do this…just sound concerned.

My .02 cents


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Dan01 / Tytitan

Thanks for the help. You're right. It has been stessfull process. In Austin, there are only 3 culinary schools I can really choose from. TCA is way too expensive and the ACA is reasonable but still a lot of money. The community college may be the best bet as far as affordability. I appreciate everyone's help. I will post again when I get more info.


----------

